# Fishing Tues. 8/22



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Im taking the New LowTide 25 Demo boat fishing Tomorrow and Wed. if anyone would like to go out.
Call Me (321)302-8539

Clark


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

werk=the suck


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Where ya phishin?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

NIRL or the Goon,I know where some fish are.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> NIRL or the Goon,I know where some fish are.


well at least we know they are not in the NMZ!


----------

